# Homemade ATV sand and salt spreader



## AC650V2

My Dad always told me that if I can't make it with my own two hands I really don't need it.

Well Dad was right, and in today's economy this is working quite well.

I have been lurking around this site for a while now and only recently did I join, I have a 2005 Arctic Cat 650V2 with a 60 inch Warn snow blade, I will take some pictures of that and post as well, I had to rebuild it this year due to the fact that it really didn't like pushing 4 1/2 foot snow drifts from last year.

I was wanting to put a sand and salt spreader on the AC for this winter and after pricing several I decided to take it into my own hands and manufacture one.

parts list includes....

Galvanized seed cans from and old corn planter out behind the shop
8 inch row marking disc from said planter
motor from a little electric dirt bike bought at an auction last summer
14 gauge steel sheet (pieces of drop from a friends shop)
1/4 inch angle
1/4 inch flat stock
parts and pieces of frame from said dirt bike

Finished it up today and tested it and it works really really well, just need to pull it back off the AC and prime and paint it, the inside of the can will be painted with a anti-corrosive anti-stick graphite paint, we will see how it holds up, its the same graphite the county uses on the bottom of there ditch mowers and they have really good results with it, the repaint them with it once a year and some of the mowers pretty old.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Nice work now we need to see a video of it running maybe even seeing it sling some salt.


----------



## FLC2004

AC650V2;1107923 said:


> My Dad always told me that if I can't make it with my own two hands I really don't need it.
> 
> Well Dad was right, and in today's economy this is working quite well.
> 
> I have been lurking around this site for a while now and only recently did I join, I have a 2005 Arctic Cat 650V2 with a 60 inch Warn snow blade, I will take some pictures of that and post as well, I had to rebuild it this year due to the fact that it really didn't like pushing 4 1/2 foot snow drifts from last year.
> 
> I was wanting to put a sand and salt spreader on the AC for this winter and after pricing several I decided to take it into my own hands and manufacture one.
> 
> parts list includes....
> 
> Galvanized seed cans from and old corn planter out behind the shop
> 8 inch row marking disc from said planter
> motor from a little electric dirt bike bought at an auction last summer
> 14 gauge steel sheet (pieces of drop from a friends shop)
> 1/4 inch angle
> 1/4 inch flat stock
> parts and pieces of frame from said dirt bike
> 
> Finished it up today and tested it and it works really really well, just need to pull it back off the AC and prime and paint it, the inside of the can will be painted with a anti-corrosive anti-stick graphite paint, we will see how it holds up, its the same graphite the county uses on the bottom of there ditch mowers and they have really good results with it, the repaint them with it once a year and some of the mowers pretty old.


Pretty inventive


----------



## FLC2004

AC650V2;1107923 said:


> My Dad always told me that if I can't make it with my own two hands I really don't need it.
> 
> Well Dad was right, and in today's economy this is working quite well.
> 
> I have been lurking around this site for a while now and only recently did I join, I have a 2005 Arctic Cat 650V2 with a 60 inch Warn snow blade, I will take some pictures of that and post as well, I had to rebuild it this year due to the fact that it really didn't like pushing 4 1/2 foot snow drifts from last year.
> 
> I was wanting to put a sand and salt spreader on the AC for this winter and after pricing several I decided to take it into my own hands and manufacture one.
> 
> parts list includes....
> 
> Galvanized seed cans from and old corn planter out behind the shop
> 8 inch row marking disc from said planter
> motor from a little electric dirt bike bought at an auction last summer
> 14 gauge steel sheet (pieces of drop from a friends shop)
> 1/4 inch angle
> 1/4 inch flat stock
> parts and pieces of frame from said dirt bike
> 
> Finished it up today and tested it and it works really really well, just need to pull it back off the AC and prime and paint it, the inside of the can will be painted with a anti-corrosive anti-stick graphite paint, we will see how it holds up, its the same graphite the county uses on the bottom of there ditch mowers and they have really good results with it, the repaint them with it once a year and some of the mowers pretty old.


Not bad for a low budget project. Looks good


----------



## SNOWLORD

Looks good!! now you can sell that boughten splitter in the background and build your own. LOL

www.procutfirewood.com


----------



## AC650V2

SNOWLORD;1108015 said:


> Looks good!! now you can sell that boughten splitter in the background and build your own. LOL
> 
> www.procutfirewood.com


It's on my to do list, along with a couple of 5x8 trailers, one for my use and the other to sell to pay for the materials.


----------

